# Dogs on beds - yes or no?



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

I let them on the bed but can't sleep with them there. 

On the bed and the couch is fine as long as they get off when told. It's when you get growls or snaps that you nee a ban on beds and couches. 


Lol my mum said she didn't want the dogs on the couch when we first got gypsy lol that didn't last long.











Having a lie in with the dogs


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Mine ( and me!!) love morning cuddles on the bed but are happy to sleep down stairs...initially in their crates but now they share a king size quilt in the kitchen!!


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Noodle sleeps in our bedroom but not on our bed. She has her own bed on the floor next to my side. Most nights she starts of on her bed and then moves to the rug next to the bed and then sometimes even goes downstairs and sleeps on her bed in the frontroom, always back upstairs and waking me up early though, even on weekends, why dosen't she know the difference between week days and weekends, that's something I would like to be able to teach her


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Ever since I was little, I have always shared my bed with my pets (until I got married, cause the husband is allergic to cats, so the cats had to live with mom). Amiee Jane and Miles sleep with us.


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> Mine ( and me!!) love morning cuddles on the bed but are happy to sleep down stairs...initially in their crates but now they share a king size quilt in the kitchen!!


Same with Polly and us - sleeps in a crate downstairs but then comes in to bed to have morning cuddles. A really special part of the day (and I said I'd never let a dog upstairs, let alone on/in bed...).

Toffin
x


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Toffin said:


> Same with Polly and us - sleeps in a crate downstairs but then comes in to bed to have morning cuddles. A really special part of the day (and I said I'd never let a dog upstairs, let alone on/in bed...).
> 
> Toffin
> x


We do the same  Darcie usually sleeps on the sofa in an evening then when we go to bed she goes into her bed in the kitchen until the morning - then on a weekend when she wakes up I let her upstairs on the bed for some morning cuddles & a little snooze until time to get up  perfect x


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Malie has been in our room from a pup.She has always been allowed on our bed but would never come up until after her first wee  From about 4 months she decided to sleep downstairs.Now at 6 months she sometimes sleeps in our room and other nights chooses to sleep downstairs.She does however always come on the bed in the morning for cuddles.Its a good job we have a king size bed to fit the 3 children and Malie in 
XClare


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki sleeps in the kitchen, Inzi in the lounge. Both like to sneak up for a cuddle in the morning and Kiki loves the job of waking the children up - by leaping onto their beds and frantically licking faces until they are conscious enough to object!
Dogs always slept upstairs until we had children (20 years ago for the first!), when my husband introduced a 'no dogs upstairs' rule. Relaxed it more now that the youngest is nearly10!


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

Oscar the 'Orrible sleeps in his open cage in the conservatory, always.
Barks in the morning around 6.45am to get me up. He also does not know about weekends.
Unfortunately he wants to play games as soon as I am up, hoping he grows out of that. Wife likes to lay in. Now how can I get those two to swap habits.........


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Jack Spaniel said:


> Oscar the 'Orrible sleeps in his open cage in the conservatory, always.
> Barks in the morning around 6.45am to get me up. He also does not know about weekends.
> Unfortunately he wants to play games as soon as I am up, hoping he grows out of that. Wife likes to lay in. Now how can I get those two to swap habits.........


Better training.... especially the wife LOL


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I work two nights so mine sleep with me during the day....lazy doggies xx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Mine sleep in the utility room together, but both are allowed free run of the house (except for the treatment and piano room. Mandy likes to sleep in our bedroom in the day, max likes to be my shadow. He comes up on the bed when I dry my hair, when I make the bed.....he likes to 'help'! he loves being buried under the duvet and clawing his way out to pounce on me, his favourite part of the day. So yes. On the bed. In the bed. Under the bed. Round the bed! Lol


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Monty has always slept next to our bed in his crate - he cried so much on his first night made himself sick and was so upset he came up with us. Slept right through from 8 weeks. 

At 5 months he is now on his "big boy bed" inside his playpen in our room. We wake him at 6.15 each morning (when hubbie has to get up - except Sunday) he has a wee outside and then comes up for a cuddle with me on his special bed blanket! He will happily stay there until 8am. 

We are really lucky on a Sunday he will sleep until we wake up (normally about 8am) - he does not like the early mornings! Like his mummy!

The one and only time he has slept up on the bed with us was just after his second jab he was really not good and cried nearly all night so he slept up with us on his blanket. Next night back in his crate without any problems.

I love being able to see him sleeping - mind you my husband's snoring can wake him up sometimes.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie sleeps on our bed and Dexter sleeps next to our bed. They never disturb us and we never hear a peep from them until the alarm goes off and they know its time for cockapoo cuddles.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I feel really mean now, Lola isn't allowed on any furniture! Evil mum! 😊


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Molly always sleeps in her crate at night but is allowed on the beds during the day... She normally has a snooze on mine whilst I'm drying my hair and getting ready etc...at my parents house she will nearly always lie on the same bed whenever they are out ...

Never planned it this way but I have succumbed ... 

xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Skyesdog said:


> I feel really mean now, Lola isn't allowed on any furniture! Evil mum! 😊


Don't worry, another mean house. Dudley is not allowed upstairs (hubby's rule if i'm honest), I made the decision however not to allow him on furniture at all, until he is older anyway, that was down to his 'over cockiness'. Also didn't want him to jump on furniture if we were visiting anyone and thought it would be hard for him to understand why he shouldn't if he did at home, I think about 6-12 months time I will let him on the sofa but only if his blanket is on it, he's too big for a lap dog now anyway so I don't feel too mean.


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

My dogs sleep in our bedroom, most of the time they sleep on our bed although they sometimes get hot and sleep off the bed on the floor, they are not allowed in the boys rooms at night though x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

We started with the rule of not on the sofa and not on beds. The sofa rule lasted all of 1 day 

We kept her off our bed, although she was allowed on my son's bed from the word go (for reasons I've said on here before). However after she was spayed at 6 months, she was quite knocked for six by it so we used to bring her up onto our bed for a morning cuddle. After that she was allowed on our bed too 

She now has her own bed on the landing, but she wanders from there, to our bedroom floor to our bed throughout the night. She never stays in one place all night.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake and two of the three cats sleep in bed with us every night, though Jake is just as happy sleeping on the floor or in the crate. Hubby likes him on the bed. We allow him on the sofa but he does not really like ours. He does however love my mom's leather one and gets on it all the time.


----------



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

I think I'm a real meanie then, Freddy's never been allowed upstairs and he isn't allowed on the furniture either.

Although, keep it secret, when no-one is around, I let him snuggle on my lap in my armchair for cuddles ssshhhh!


----------



## Smallears (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm a bad mum. Muttley isnt allowed upstairs the only time he goes up is for a bath. He's happy tho because that's how it's always been


----------



## Becca90 (Dec 29, 2012)

Harvey sleeps in his crate downstairs but comes up for morning cuddles


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Milo sleeps on the floor outside our bedroom, he doesn't have a doggy bed and he's not allowed in the bedrooms.

Val


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

ginger has a bed in our bedroom and a bed in the living room, she mostly sleeps in our room but then some times sleeps in my chair,she like that.she will jump on the bed to wake me up but that is all no sleeping in bed with us .i have a hard enough time fighting with my wife for covers ,and i'm not going to add a dog to that Haa Haa


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

We put a sheet at the bottom of our bed and Sami started sleeping there at 9 months. Carley is still in her crate in another room and settles very well at night and seems to like her space and feels safe. Sami will jump down if he gets to warm and sleep on the kitchen floor outside our bedroom, but he never bothers us and if he can stand hubbys snoring . . . well . . you get the picture!!


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

What a fun thread. We plan on sleeping with our poo. We would love to sleep with our cat. But she wakes us up in the middle of the night. 

I use to sleep with our dogs when I was young. Had 3 dogs in my bed.  Can't wait to do that with our poo.


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

Monty has his first part of the night 8-11pm sleeping on the sofa or his favourite armchair and then sleeps 11-6.30am in the kitchen. He isn't allowed upstairs unless the kids smuggle him up. I did find him fast asleep IN my daughters bed with her and I left him too it but he came down an hour later looking a bit hot! X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Only on ILMC would you read that people loved having a poo on their bed!!!! Imagine someone reading a post or two without realising we have Cockapoo's - then of course there is the 'Favourite thing about your Poo' thread as well - it gets worse!!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

DB1 said:


> Only on ILMC would you read that people loved having a poo on their bed!!!! Imagine someone reading a post or two without realising we have Cockapoo's - then of course there is the 'Favourite thing about your Poo' thread as well - it gets worse!!


Pretty amusing (and possibly confusing..) when you think of it, really


----------



## Smallears (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm a definite no! Muttleys not allowed upstairs, I need some dog free areas but its probably because I'm not a dog person my hubby and children wanted him so I agreed but there are boundaries!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Haha Dawn, yes I think any non-cockapoo owners would think we were all barmy the way we use the word poo and poos! I sleep with two poos in my bed!!!!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

We started off with the no sofa and no upstairs rule. The sofa one lasted a couple of days!. The upstairs went along with the stair gate at around 6 months. Billy sleeps in his crate on a night but comes straight up for cuddles on a morning. My youngest daughter has her bed near the window so he can often be found up there when we are in - I get her to put a blanket on it for him. The things we do!


----------



## lawrenbe4 (Feb 7, 2013)

*Puffy tends to pee when excited*

My dog puffy gets overly excited and tends to pee so I saved myself the hassel and I dont let him on my bed, my couch is leather so its all good there.


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Didnt put Benson in his crate last night for the first time (he had been away for a week andnot crated) he spent all night at the bottom of our Bed, did not get off at all, did tend to stretch out a bit when one of us got out ( we are of a cetain age when this becomes routine!!) but soon moved over when we got back in, trouble is he is not a small puppy and takes up a lot of our leg room, his crate is in our room, but he really does not like it, think he will go back in crate if w go out, dont trust him no to be destructive if left on his own!!


----------



## billt (Dec 30, 2012)

He just got a shampoo. This is Cody in my recliner, but he sleeps in our bed every night since we got him. Most of the time he doesn't move a muscle all night.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh wow, hasn't Cody come on! What a difference a loving home and care make! You must be so proud of him


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm a light sleeper so as much as I love my dogs, I sleep better if they are in a secure crate downstairs as I couldn't relax with night wanderings, or the feeling they might jump on my bed at any minute....or even the feeling of them on top of my feet! However, they are allowed on the furniture and beds during the day and for me it's very relaxing having a dog snuggled up against you on the sofa in the evening. x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

billt said:


> He just got a shampoo. This is Cody in my recliner, but he sleeps in our bed every night since we got him. Most of the time he doesn't move a muscle all night.


What a love Cody looks - you have done a fabulous job with him! :twothumbs:


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

I struggled with the whole 'let them cry it out' stage and gave in. Jarvis slept on a crate next to my bed and now sleeps on my bed.. I have white covers but have a large throw that he sleeps on. He always sleeps at the end however due to the cold few months occasionally I find him curled up pillow end lol. I guess as I am single and have a queen size bed to myself I don't mind sharing. He is happy to sleep in his crate next to my bed should David Beckham choose to have a sleep over ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billt (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks. He really loves living with us. He knows when it's time to play, and when to unwind and settle down for the night. He really has adapted well, and fits in perfectly.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Aw he was meant to be yours

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## billt (Dec 30, 2012)

Last night Cody started licking my face at around 1:30 AM. He's never done this before. I petted him and rolled over, and about a minute later he did it again. I didn't know it at first because I was half asleep, but he was telling me he had to go. I got up and took him outside. Within a minute he went both #1 and #2.

We went back in the house, and back to bed. He was asleep within a few minutes. I was glad to see that, because it really shows he's fully housebroken. He could have just as easily jumped down off the bed, went on the floor, and we never would have been the wiser until we woke up.

We were worried when we first got him because my wife read an article that said smaller breeds can be more difficult to housebreak than large breed dogs. I don't know if that's true or not. But we take him out *a lot* during the course of the day. By doing that he knows outside is the place for him to go. It's kind of a pain to go out with him every time, but it's paid off. Now we let him out by himself, and we can tell if he just wants to play, or else if he really has to go.

There is a dog on the other side of our wall in the back, and sometimes he'll run laps around the pool, barking and growling. Then we know it's playtime. By the time he comes in he's panting and tired. After a hour or so he'll want out again, then do all of his "business". They're no different than us. A little exercise gets everything "moving".


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Clever Cody He knew what to do...


----------



## alvinsimon (Feb 22, 2012)

*Don't Start This Bad Habit*

Like many people, we allowed our dogs to sleep on the bed. Fortunately, they never messed in it. 

But I wish I had never started this bad habit. They disturb your sleep roaming around the bed. Also, Simon has decided that every noise he hears outdoors (residential neihborhood) means he needs to go outdoors.

They bed hog.

Simon snores and kicks unmercifully.

It's difficult to undo the habit because the BOYZ have decided it's their rightful place to sleep. Banning them from the bedroom creates all kinds of havoc.

If I had to do it over, I'd get them their own beds so I could get a good night's sleep.


----------



## mabelsmum (Nov 9, 2012)

My little Mabel slept in the conservatory but it was hopeless, always up with the lark so we moved her into the kitchen with the Aga. She sleeps so much better and goes in quite happily. I can't let her go upstairs because she chastises our cat who needs a safe Mabel free zone. Have to say I've never slept with any of my dogs on my bed, most of them snored and having my husband doing that is more than enough thank you!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

My little Emma started off on our bed as a tiny puppy. Then went into her box next to the bed. When we moved and the bedroom was too small to have Emma in as well, she settled very quickly in her box in the kitchen. So having your tiny puppy sleep on your bed to start with, does not mean it has to be for ever. However one of the joys of dog ownership is having early morning snuggles with a sleepy dog, a cup of tea and a good book. A blissful way to start the day!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

'lo was in a crate on my bed tell she was 3 months (got her to shut up like nothing else) then a crate on the floor tell 5, then with me and D on the bed around 6 or 7 I'd guess. It was always the plan for her to sleep on the bed.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

hope the pic shows up. Jake lets us sleep in his bed  

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thought of this thread this morning when at 4am I awoke to Lady stretching in her sleep and resting her paws on my face! hahah I thought it was cute.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Pushca starts off in her bed in the bedroom but we always wake up with her in the middle of us in our bed. the boyf is quite a light sleeper and has caught her stealthily sneaking to the foot of the bed ready to pounce thinking we are fast asleep 
She'll only wake up when we do then she'll nuzzle up and goes crackers for cuddles usually by lying on top of one us!!


----------

